# African Cichlid ID?



## CoffeePower (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there,

I've acquired some of these African cichlids from another hobbyist. Can anyone ID these?

Album located here (apologies for the dirty glass):


http://imgur.com/AffX8


Thanks!


----------



## wilsonj88 (Aug 24, 2017)

looks like a Hap Ahli to me. I attached a photo i found on a quick google search.

The two to the left look like female peacocks


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

There are virtually no hap ahli in the hobby. The correct name is Sciaenochromis fryeri or electric blue hap. This looks to be one although its likely a hybrid of one


----------

